# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  درووود. کسی هست امسال تغییر نظام داده باشه و نتیجه دلخواهش رو کسب کرده باشه ؟!

## Sanazbst

سلاااام. من امسال قدیم بودم. برا شرکت کنکور سال دیگه دودلم. بنظرتون میتونم با تغییر نظام به هدفم و رتبه ۳ رقمی برسم ؟! یا حتما باید ببشتر از اینا برای تسلط درس ها وقت گذاشت
مچکرم

----------


## DR.del

پسر عمه منم تغییر نظام داد به امید سه رقمی الان همون چهار رقمی قبلی رو هم نیاورده و بشدت پشیمونه

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sanazbst


سلاااام. من امسال قدیم بودم. برا شرکت کنکور سال دیگه دودلم. بنظرتون میتونم با تغییر نظام به هدفم و رتبه ۳ رقمی برسم ؟! یا حتما باید ببشتر از اینا برای تسلط درس ها وقت گذاشت
مچکرم


سلام 
ظاهرا اکثر مباحث مشترکه ولی زیست فکر کنم خیلی اذیت کنه
یه مشکل دیگه هم منابعه 
در کل تفاوتی نداره*

----------


## B3hism

> سلاااام. من امسال قدیم بودم. برا شرکت کنکور سال دیگه دودلم. بنظرتون میتونم با تغییر نظام به هدفم و رتبه ۳ رقمی برسم ؟! یا حتما باید ببشتر از اینا برای تسلط درس ها وقت گذاشت
> مچکرم


اکثر کسایی که تغییر نظام دادند ، پشیمون شدند چون اکثر دروس نظام جدید برخلاف ظاهرشون ، زمان زیادی نیاز دارند برای اینکه روشون مسلط شد .
البته توی دروسی مثل فیزیک یا ریاضی ، خیلی خیلی مطالب سبک شدند .
مشکل اصلی اینجاست که زبان مولف ها چه توی کتب درسی چه کمک آموزشی ، برای نظام جدید خیلی خیلی تغییر پیدا کرده و شاید همین باعث شده که تسلط روی دروس نظام جدید که به ظاهر ساده هستند برای ما نظام قدیمی ها سخت شده باشه .

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلاااام. من امسال قدیم بودم. برا شرکت کنکور سال دیگه دودلم. بنظرتون میتونم با تغییر نظام به هدفم و رتبه ۳ رقمی برسم ؟! یا حتما باید ببشتر از اینا برای تسلط درس ها وقت گذاشت
> مچکرم


قطعا قطعا اگه پایه عملیتون تو نظام قدیم محکم باشه میتونین تک رقمی بشین در نظام جدید
امروز منابع که خریده بودم رسید دشتم و نشستم بررسی کردم (من رشته ام ریاضی هست) حجم حذفیات اینقدر بالاست که من باورم نمیشد و تا الآن گنگ بودم که چطوری میشه اینقدر مبحث یهو حذف بشه از کتاب 
دقیقا هم اون مباحث هیولا که وقتی میدی دیش پشمات میریخت 
فقط اگه دیفرانسیل رو بگم خودت ببین اونیکی ها چقدر 
حد میخونن ولییی
حد لگاریتمی 
حد براکت
حد در بی نهایت
حد دنباله
حد تابع وارون
مجانب 
نمیخونن
مشتق میخوننن ولی
مشتق لگاریتمی 
مشتق مرتبه بالاتر 
مشتق براکت 
مشتق لگاریتم
مشتق تابه هموگرافیک
مشتق درجه های بالاتر از 2
مشتق گیری ضمنی
مشتق وارون
مشتق وارون مثلثاتی
نمیخونن
انتگرال کلا نمیدونن چی هست
سیگما نمیخونن
در مباحث پایه تابع زوج فرد نمیخونن 
ترکیب توابع زوج فرد نمیخونن
اصلا ببین کلا هر چی مبحث سر درد بکن بود حذف شده یادته اون سوالایی که لگاریتم با مثلثات و براکت و قدر مطلق باهم قاطی میشد میرفت زیر رادیکال میگفتن مشتق بگیر دیگه اونا پر کشیدن رفتن سوالا خیلی خیلی آسون شدن 
حکم دست گرمی رو دارن واقعا
فیزیک حرکت دو بعدی و پرتابی و مباحثی از نوسان و موج و کلا همه مباحث سبک تر شده واقعا خیلی زیاده حذفیات
حتما حتما نظام جدید شرکت کن مظمئنباش تا عید همه چی رو بستی خیلی سوسکه مباحث
تازه تجربی بیشتر از ریاضی حذفیات داره

----------


## _Joseph_

> اکثر کسایی که تغییر نظام دادند ، پشیمون شدند چون اکثر دروس نظام جدید برخلاف ظاهرشون ، زمان زیادی نیاز دارند برای اینکه روشون مسلط شد .
> البته توی دروسی مثل فیزیک یا ریاضی ، خیلی خیلی مطالب سبک شدند .
> مشکل اصلی اینجاست که زبان مولف ها چه توی کتب درسی چه کمک آموزشی ، برای نظام جدید خیلی خیلی تغییر پیدا کرده و شاید همین باعث شده که تسلط روی دروس نظام جدید که به ظاهر ساده هستند برای ما نظام قدیمی ها سخت شده باشه .


این حرف کاملا اشتباهه اصلا درسی نمیونده که بخوای مسلط بشی دیفرانسیل ما رو میدیدی پشم که سهله خودتم میریختی اینقدر سنگین بود الآن کل ریاضی دهم +حسابان 1+حسابان 2 رو جمع بزنی اندازه ریاضی 2 و حسابان سوم ما مطلب ندارن چه برسه دیف بیاد تو کار
هندسه دوازدهم که همون تحلیلی هست فقط و فقط ماتریس میخونن با مقاطع و یه ذره بردار که اصلا اسمشو نمیشه گذاشت بردار
ما تو هندسه تحلیلی بردار بردار و فضای r3 و خط و صفحه و ماتریس و دترمینان و مقاطع مخروزی و معادله خط و صفحه میخوندیم 
هندسه پایه هم حذفیات داشته ولی دو سه تا قضیه جدید اضافه شدن میشه گفت تقریبا بی تغییر بئده حجمش البته بازم سوال سختها پر کشیدن رفتن
عربی سبک تر شده اعلال و معلوم مجهول سخت ترین مباحث عربی بودن حذف شدن
شیمی سخت ترین مسائل حذف شدن و بیشتر دینی هست تا شیمی واقعا این چه شیمی میخونین شیمی داشتیم ما هیولا بچه های نظام قدیم میدونن چی میگم محلول بافر و اسید باز و استوکیومتری و محلول  و ترمودینامیکو قاطی میکردن پشمات میریخت
فیزیک که سبک شده 
واقعا از چی مینالن من نمیدونم کم کاری خودشونو گردن نظام به این خوبی و سر راستی که عین هلو میشه رو مباحث تسلط پیدا کرد نندازین

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> سلام 
> ظاهرا اکثر مباحث مشترکه ولی زیست فکر کنم خیلی اذیت کنه
> یه مشکل دیگه هم منابعه 
> در کل تفاوتی نداره*


منم همین تفکر رو داشتم بعد از تهیه منابع الآن جوری کیفورم که نگو بابا خیلی خیلی سبک شده واقعا سوالای نظام جدید حکم دستگرمی رو در مقایسه با سوالای نظام قدیم دارن 
انشالله منابع رو تهیه میکنین مقایسه میکنین با قدیم به حرف من ایمان میارین 
منم اولش مثل شما بودم ولی الآن خوشحالم هستم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Frozen

> منم همین تفکر رو داشتم بعد از تهیه منابع الآن جوری کیفورم که نگو بابا خیلی خیلی سبک شده واقعا سوالای نظام جدید حکم دستگرمی رو در مقایسه با سوالای نظام قدیم دارن 
> انشالله منابع رو تهیه میکنین مقایسه میکنین با قدیم به حرف من ایمان میارین 
> منم اولش مثل شما بودم ولی الآن خوشحالم هستم



*یه دلیلشم اینه شما نظام قدیمی ها کم کم سه بار معمولا کنکور دادید ! خب معلومه مباحث راحتتر بنظر میاد 
*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *یه دلیلشم اینه شما نظام قدیمی ها کم کم سه بار معمولا کنکور دادید ! خب معلومه مباحث راحتتر بنظر میاد 
> *


من سرباز بودم ت اهمین دو ماه پیش کل مباحث یادم رفته امسالم تو نظام قدیم 20 هزار آوردم 
ولی بازم میگم مباحث راحت در ریاضی جات 50 درصد
در شیمی 40 درصد 
در فیزیک 30 درصد 
سبک شدن
در عربی و ادبیاتم 20 درصد سبک شدن
زبان به نظرم سخت تر شده 10 درصد

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

دوستان تجربی نظام قدیم که امسال تغییر نظام داده بودن لطفا از تجربیاتشون بیشتر بگن

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

Up

----------


## Gladiolus

> من تو اینستا یه نفر دیدم پرستاری میخونده(قبلا نظام قدیمی بوده)انصراف میده میاد جدید امسال برای اولین بار کنکور نظام جدید شرکت میکنه رتبه 530 اورده بود
> ولی کلا دنبال کسی نباشید که قبل شما کاری کرده باشه بگید پس منم میتونم 
> شما میتونی اولین نفری باشی که یه کاری انجام میدی و موفق میشی


میشه ایدی‌ش رو بدید لطفا

----------


## meysam98

اونایی که تغییر نظام دادن بیان بگن ....نه اونایی که از دور‌ یه چیزی شنیدن...

----------


## Unicorn_m

یکی از دوستای من امسال تغییر نظام داد ۱۳۰۰ آورد...تجربی

----------


## _Joseph_

> میشه ایدی‌ش رو بدید لطفا


saeed_mds همشهری منه

----------

